# Z. Danio's seem more than pregnant



## Aqua Jon (Apr 8, 2010)

1. Size of tank: 10g

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia 0
b. Nitrite 0
c. Nitrate 0
d. pH, KH and GH 7.2
e. Test kit: API liquid

3. Temperature 76-78 

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 3-4 years

6. What fish do you have? 7 zebra danios ranging from 1.5 - 2 inches since set up

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants) no quarentine as a few other in the tank have similar presentation.

8. a. Any live plants? well planted low tech no liquid fertz
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? laterite
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? one piece of malaysian

9. a. Filtration? aquaclear 10, but due to powerout its busted till i can fix it. Tank has survived without filtration for 5 months before no issues. Danios have been afflicted prior to power outage.
b. Heater? 10g heater, working.

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? two 4 hour photoperiods with two hour break midday.
b. Any sunlight exposure? no direct, room ambiance only if blinds are open. 

11. a. Water change schedule? 40% every other week
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? tap
d. Water conditioner used? prime
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? during change, but very little - left for plants and MTS.

12. Foods?
How often are they fed? one pinch of hikari small mouth fish food per day. recently switching to every other day 1 week ago.

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? bellies are quite round, one fish is unilateral in is distribution of belly. previously thought they were ready to spawn, been over 2 months at this size and no change or spawn.
b. Appearance of poop? none, but i am not home often to observe
c. Appearance of gills? seem fine

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? no
b. What meds were used? none










Here is the one with the unilateral belly. the others are not deviated like this, but still quite round.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

it looks kind of like a tumor :/


----------



## Aqua Jon (Apr 8, 2010)

that seems likely, just lost a cat and dog (after long happy lives) to intestinal cancers... seems to be typical of "prepared" foods in the pet industry :\ 

questions is to mercy kill or let the fish(ies) keep on, but before that, anyone have any differential diagnoses?


----------

